# Can anyone identify?



## Btucker805 (Apr 28, 2015)

Caught this today near the mmbt.


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

Lizard fish


----------



## Btucker805 (Apr 28, 2015)

Fishy Business said:


> Lizard fish


Bingo, thanks!


----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)

caught one today at lynnhaven inlet and used it as cut bait. Unfortunately there were no takers


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

I have noticed over the years. When you start catching the lizardfish the speckle trout bit starts to pick up as well.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

J-Hook said:


> caught one today at lynnhaven inlet and used it as cut bait. Unfortunately there were no takers


These are better off used live living for results, especially smaller ones.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

How do they taste? I caught one and it felt like a real thick pice of white meat? And are they good for live bait?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Go ahead and try one.. I wouldn’t but I’m not going to complain about someone lessening their numbers. For what it’s worth, I’ve never found one in the belly of anything I kept where they are prevalent


----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)

goinfishing said:


> These are better off used live living for results, especially smaller ones.


Is there any particular type of game fish that target them? Never thought of using them as live


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

King Mackerel love em


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Suavea said:


> How do they taste? I caught one and it felt like a real thick pice of white meat? And are they good for live bait?


Theyre actually VERY good tasting. Firm, flaky, white meat.


----------



## allanroycaptainf (Dec 23, 2021)

Btucker805 said:


> Bingo, thanks!





Fishy Business said:


> Lizard fish


exactly!!


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

The lowly Lizard fish. Like the Possum of the deep! So ugly it’s cute because of those beady round eyes. Big ones can be really toothy! Just like a Possum without the hissing.

Von


----------

